# paradeiro



## reka39

Hello! Can you provide me with some example where 'paradeiro' is used?
I read in the dictionary it means:
1-lugar onde se para
2-sitio onde alguma coisa ou pessoa se encontra
3-morada
For example, can I use it as a substitute of 'paragem de autocarro'? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Guigo

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can you provide me with some example where 'paradeiro' is used?
> I read in the dictionary it means:
> 1-lugar onde se para
> 2-sitio onde alguma coisa ou pessoa se encontra
> 3-morada
> For example, can I use it as a substitute of 'paragem de autocarro'? Thank you for the help.



Here in Brasil, I see it more that way:

1) parada, pousada, (local de) descanso, (local de) pernoite;
2) localização, paradeiro;
3) casa, moradia, residência, habitação, cafofo, muquifo, barraco, etc.

Anyway, the word _paradeiro_ is very common in the news related to police actions: "Polícia recebe informação sobre paradeiro de médico fugitivo".


----------



## percivalpc

Every time I've heard that word in my life it was in the last meaning that Guigo mentioned: whereabouts. I didn't even know it had other meanings!


----------



## reka39

Guigo said:


> Anyway, the word _paradeiro_ is very common in the news related to police actions: "Polícia recebe informação sobre paradeiro de médico fugitivo".



I got it! Thank you. Probably it is also used when they are reporting that sth happened. ùfor example, if a airplane crashes, they won't say exactly where happened, but they will talk about the 'paradeiro do acidente', right?


----------



## Vanda

No,  not in this case. It isn't a word we normally would use in this case. We'd say: o local do acidente, o local do avião, but ''o paradeiro de uma pessoa.


----------



## reka39

Ok, so paradeiro is expecially used with reference with a person. for example I live in a big city and sb asks me where I live, but I don't want to say precisely my address, can I reply: moro neste paradeiro (I live not far from here, in this neighbourhood, for example). thank you.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Ok, so paradeiro is expecially used with reference with a person. for example I live in a big city and sb asks me where I live, but I don't want to say precisely my address, can I reply: moro neste paradeiro (I live not far from here, in this neighbourhood, for example). thank you.


Não se usa "paradeiro" nesse caso. As respostas mais comuns seriam: 
Moro por aqui.
Moro aqui perto.
Moro neste bairro. e outras.

Paradeiro, ao menos no Brasil, é usado quase exclusivamente nos casos onde se desconhece o lugar onde a pessoa está. 
Como no caso do médico fugitivo, citado acima. (A polícia não tem /tem informações sobre o paradeiro de fulano.)
E também em frases como "Ele não tem paradeiro."
A ideia é que, geralmente, não identificamos "paradeiro" com um local concreto, conhecido.


----------



## marta12

Guigo said:


> Here in Brasil, I see it more that way:
> 
> 1) parada, pousada, (local de) descanso, (local de) pernoite;
> 2) localização, paradeiro;
> 3) casa, moradia, residência, habitação, cafofo, muquifo, barraco, etc.
> 
> 
> Em Portugal, 'paradeiro' não tem nenhum destes significados.
> Tem sim a ver com o que a anaczz disse.
> Mas também se pode usar como:
> - sabes do paradeiro dela?
> - está em Itália.


----------



## reka39

anaczz said:


> "Ele não tem paradeiro."



Does it mean that he is a homeless? Thank you.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Guigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Brasil, I see it more that way:
> 
> 1) parada, pousada, (local de) descanso, (local de) pernoite;
> 2) localização, paradeiro;
> 3) casa, moradia, residência, habitação, cafofo, muquifo, barraco, etc.
> 
> 
> Em Portugal, 'paradeiro' não tem nenhum destes significados.
> Tem sim a ver com o que a anaczz disse.
> Mas também se pode usar como:
> - sabes do paradeiro dela?
> - está em Itália.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reporting what it means in Portugal. But with 'sabes fo paradeiro dela' are you asking to a third person we both know information about me - and you ignore that I'm in Italy ? I mean, it is like you ask to a brazilian in this forum where I live (you are assuming that she knows) - or it is like I am in Portugal, we were in the same shop, you enter and I go out, and you ask to the shop assistant if she could guess my nationality and where I come from... Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## anaczz

> I mean, it is like you ask to a brazilian in this forum where I live (you are assuming that she knows)


The meaning is almost this one. But when I ask about your "paradeiro", I want to know where you are in this very moment, not where you use to live or you came from.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> The meaning is almost this one. But when I ask about your "paradeiro", I want to know where you are in this very moment, not where you use to live or you came from.



Right, and if I ask about the _'paradeiro_' of someone, that doesn't mean that I assume the other person knows about it. He or she may or may not know. 'The _'paradeiro_' is simply the location, the place where someone is at this moment, and it may be known or not known. Actually I can say _'o meu paradeiro actual é na Rua x, nº tal_')


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Does it mean that he is a homeless? Thank you.



Boa pergunta!

Pode ser um sem-abrigo, mas tem pode ser alguém que nunca está no mesmo local, que não pára, que não 'assenta'.


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Right, and if I ask about the _'paradeiro_' of someone, that doesn't mean that I assume the other person knows about it. He or she may or may not know. 'The _'paradeiro_' is simply the location, the place where someone is at this moment, and it may be known or not known. Actually I can say _'o meu paradeiro actual é na Rua x, nº tal_')



Thank you all.
So, I believe that if I become friend of a tourist I meet in my city, and I ask him where he is sleeping, he might answer giving the location of his hotel, as his current 'paradeiro' (it is just an example!), right?


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Boa pergunta!
> 
> Pode ser um sem-abrigo, mas tem pode ser alguém que nunca está no mesmo local, que não pára, que não 'assenta'.



Thanks! So it might be also used with reference with one who travel a lot --- he's one week in Germany, then he returns to his country, then the next month goes back to Europe... then he returns home ... , right?


----------



## Vanda

Right         .


----------



## LuizLeitao

In Brazil, paradeiro=whereabouts: João sumiu e não se sabe seu paradeiro.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

_Whereabouts_ is the most commom sense.


----------



## Ruca

LuizLeitao said:


> In Brazil, paradeiro=whereabouts: João sumiu e não se sabe seu paradeiro.




Hello,

I think in Portugal is the samething.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thank you all.
> So, I believe that if I become friend of a tourist I meet in my city, and I ask him where he is sleeping, he might answer giving the location of his hotel, as his current 'paradeiro' (it is just an example!), right?



If he is moving frequently, yes, he might. The same happens with my example _'o meu paradeiro actual é na Rua x, nº tal_'. I'd say that if I change my residence frequently (that's why I say _'o meu paradeiro *actual*'.
'Whereabouts' _is a good translation for '_paradeiro_' in most cases, indeed.


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> If he is moving frequently, yes, he might. The same happens with my example _'o meu paradeiro actual é na Rua x, nº tal_'. I'd say that if I change my residence frequently (that's why I say _'o meu paradeiro *actual*'.
> 'Whereabouts' _is a good translation for '_paradeiro_' in most cases, indeed.



Can you 'qualify' these 'most cases'? Do you mean that all the examples we have written until now are particular use? Thank you.


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Thank you all.
> So, I believe that if I become friend of a tourist I meet in my city, and I ask him where he is sleeping, he might answer giving the location of his hotel, as his current 'paradeiro' (it is just an example!), right?



Sim, pode usar-se 'paradeiro' no exemplo que dás aqui, mas não será muito usual, muito "normal"; neste contexto, diria que alguém falaria assim mais por graça - pelo menos a mim parece-me uma pergunta meio irónica, ou coisa assim. Porque 'paradeiro' transmite uma ideia de incerteza, ou melhor de imprecisão (para além da ideia de errância, isto é, aplica-se mais a situações pontuais, de duração limitada no tempo).  Imprecisão, sim, no sentido de "falta de exactidão" (só para ser muito preciso ). Não é, por isso, uma palavra muito adequada para uma morada concreta, descrita em detalhe - tal como acontece também com 'whereabouts', acho eu. «O meu paradeiro é: Rua da Esperança, nº1,  2300 - Eiras de Sabaio, Viseu», por exemplo, não me soa bem.


----------



## Prionace

Exactly, you can say it, but it doesn't sound right. It would be the same as saying "my current whereabouts is Green St. no1, New York", you would say "my current adress is...."


----------

